# V. Synspilum verification and sexing?



## hooklinesinker (Mar 21, 2005)

Can anyone give me a positive ID on what I bought as a Synspilum? I'm 99% sure with his red head, but have seen some Bifas that look fairly similar.
Also, any chances of sexing it? I'm thinking male due to it's very quick growth and pointed dorsal.
Any help is appreciated


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

Wow, that fish is red. Looks far more bifas than synspila to me, but I've never seen either one look that red.


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

Yup, Bifasciatum


----------



## gnomemagi (Jun 13, 2009)

Yup, looks exactly like mine, which I have deemed to be a Bifa. I live in your same area.

You bought at Fish World off of Capital?


----------



## hooklinesinker (Mar 21, 2005)

Actually, this guy came from Aquarium Outfitters in Wake Forest, although I do get by Fish World occasionally.
I guess I'm not too surprised he is a Bifa, he is more aggressive than I expected for a synspilum. His colors are great at the moment, so I can't complain.

Thanks for the replies


----------

